# Internet problem![SOLVED]

## tpg

Hello all, yesterday I tried to get Gentoo i686 working on my Asus EEE-PC 1005HA. Installing it was pretty good and all, from Ubuntu Karmic Koala Alpha 5.

Anyway, im trying to get my internet to work, I did not configure any wireless internet yet because I wanted to do that later after I had a working system. 

My internet simply does not work for some reason, I had this in Ubuntu LiveCD also which should work perfectly, but after I hit the FN button and Wireless/Bluetooth ON/OFF button it did come up above in my screen and worked (this does not work for Gentoo).

My LAN controller is: 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

I have this enabled in the kernel NOT as a module and compiled. So it should work I guess.. Im using vanilla-sources-2.6.30.5. This is the first kernel version that does have this LAN controller in it. Below that it wont work I heard. So 2.6.30.5 should work and later on too. (I have never tried this myself, I just read it).

When I boot up with that driver enabled/compiled it says that it timed out when it wants to get an IP. And then gives me a 169... blabla.

Sometimes when I try to restart /etc/init.d/net.eth0 it gives me a kernel message or something: [ 132.192153] Disabling IRQ #19.       I dont always get this when I do that, I just tried but it just timed out without giving me that message.

I dont know what to do with this... There is an option of trying another kernel but will that have any use if the kernel driver is in this one already? Anyone knows something about this?Last edited by tpg on Sat Sep 05, 2009 9:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redwood

Just checking, you compiled in support for Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit, right?

```

Device Drivers  --->Network device support  --->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 

<*>   Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet support

< >   Atheros L1E Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

< >   Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

What does lshw show for your network card?

and what does "lspci -vvv" also show for the card?

Does your card have any lights to indicate connection status and speed?

What does dmesg report about your network card when booting up?

What does "ifconfig eth0" show?

Did you have this working with the Ubuntu LiveCD?

Your /etc/conf.d/net is configured for "dhcp" (default setting)?

And you do have a dhcpd server running on your network, right?

Have you tried manually configuring your eth0?

```

ifconfig  $DEVICE $IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK

route     add default gateway $GATEWAY

```

----------

## tpg

 *redwood wrote:*   

> Just checking, you compiled in support for Atheros/Attansic L1 Gigabit, right?
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers  --->Network device support  --->Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  ---> 
> ...

 

I have compiled the third one at the moment, Tried all three with not luck.. I have dhcp as default in my /etc/conf.d/net and dhcpcd is installed.

First of all, I have done lspci in Ubuntu because I dont have pciutils installed in Gentoo.

This is my lshw:

```
           *-network

                description: Ethernet interface

                product: Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter

                vendor: Attansic Technology Corp.

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

                logical name: eth0

                version: c0

                serial: 00:26:18:92:26:2c

                size: 100MB/s

                capacity: 100MB/s

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vpd bus_master cap_list ethernet physical tp 10bt 10bt-fd 100bt 100bt-fd autonegotiation

                configuration: autonegotiation=on broadcast=yes driver=atl1c driverversion=1.0.0.1-NAPI duplex=full firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.103 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes port=twisted pair speed=100MB/s

                resources: irq:28 memory:f7fc0000-f7ffffff ioport:ec00(size=128)

  
```

Also, this is my lspci -vvv:

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838a

   Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

   Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

   Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes

   Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 28

   Region 0: Memory at f7fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Region 2: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

      Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

      Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

   Capabilities: [48] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable+

      Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4199

   Capabilities: [58] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

      DevCap:   MaxPayload 4096 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 unlimited

         ExtTag- AttnBtn+ AttnInd+ PwrInd+ RBE+ FLReset-

      DevCtl:   Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

         RlxdOrd- ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

         MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

      DevSta:   CorrErr- UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr+ TransPend-

      LnkCap:   Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 unlimited, L1 unlimited

         ClockPM+ Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

      LnkCtl:   ASPM L1 Enabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk+

         ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

      LnkSta:   Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-18-26-00-2c-26-92-ff

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

```

As it states, its kernel module: atl1c. Which is http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATL1C.html

Thats the one I have compiled. To answer some of your questions, my netbook doesnt have any lights to indicate connection. But the internet works fine in Ubuntu, even wireless.

I havent tried manually configuring eth0. Im not really sure what to put into $DEVICE  :Sad:  because atl1c doesnt really seem to work.

EDIT: Not sure what you mean by dmesg at bootup but when I boot and it tries to get an IP, then it just times out.

----------

## tpg

I booted into Gentoo now and checked my 

```
ifconfig eth0
```

```

Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:26:18:92:26:2c

inet addr:169.254.100.49 Bcast:169.254.255.255 Mask:255.255.0.0

inet6 addr: fe80::226:18ff :fe92:262c/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MTULICAST MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:4294967286 errors:429496736 dropped:4294967276 overruns:4294967286 frame:4294967246

TX packets:4294967286 errors:429497256 dropped:0 overruns:4294967286 carrier:4294967277

collisions:4294967246 txqueuelen: 1000

RX bytes:4294967286 (3.9 GiB)   TX bytes:4294967286 (3.9 GiB)

Interrupt:28

```

----------

## redwood

you enabled CONFIG_PCI=y and CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y  ?

if you enabled support for /proc/config.gz, you can check your kernel

with "zgrep CONFIG_PCI /proc/config.gz"

Since your Ubuntu kernel is recognizing the card, you could 

"zcat /proc/config.gz > config.working"

and use this working config to compile your kernel.

(although some livecd use compressed filesystems which you wouldn't need)

```

cp <someplace>/config.working /usr/src/linux/.config

make menuconfig; make -j2 && make modules_install

or  genkernel <options>, e.g.

the "--no-clean" option will keep your current .config 

genkernel --mountboot --disklabel --splash --splash-res=1024x768 --lvm --dmraid --no-clean --mrproper --install --menuconfig --save-config all

```

You didn't say how you configured your kernel. 

Did you start from scratch, or use the default genkernel?

You do have Networking support and TCP/IP enabled?

On my HP Pavilion laptop I needed the grub line kernel option 

"pci=assign_busses" to get a pcmcia airmodem card to work.

And "ifconfig" shows no ethernet interfaces?

The command "dmesg" should show all kernel messages 

(it's a ring buffer, so eventually the beginning of the buffer 

will get overwritten and you will only be able to examine the latest kernel messages)

You can "dmesg > boot.messages" or "dmesg | less "

and look for any kernel messages related to your network card.

You can get a log of your boot message by setting

RC_BOOTLOG="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc

(I'm using baselayout-2 with openrc)

----------

## Mike Hunt

Please post the output of 

```
egrep '^[^#]*NET' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## tpg

 *redwood wrote:*   

> you enabled CONFIG_PCI=y and CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y  ?
> 
> if you enabled support for /proc/config.gz, you can check your kernel
> 
> with "zgrep CONFIG_PCI /proc/config.gz"
> ...

 

I checked for CONFIG_PCI etc, and both are enabled. I couldnt copy the /proc/config.gz file from Ubuntu because it doesnt have it, but I did copy the .config file and tried with that one, doesnt really work for some reason..

Ifconfig does show eth0 and lo on the kernel that I used, with the Ubuntu kernel it only lists lo. I also tried looking into the kernel messages at boot. Managed to find my wireless card driver being loaded, but nothing else regarding wired  :Sad: 

Also I just installed my kernel from scratch, no genkernel or anything. Vanilla-sources-2.6.30.5

To answer Mike Hunt: Here is the pastebin for the output(its a bit long so I put it there): http://dpaste.com/hold/89785/ Not sure if this is correct though, I did this inside chroot from Ubuntu... It looks like it stole that from Ubuntu because its filled with modules(Ubuntu kernel is dramatically filled with like 90% enabled)

----------

## redwood

 It looks like you compile the correct driver for your eth0 card

 It's working since it shows up in ifconfig

 dhcp isn't getting an IP address, and so it defaults to a zeroconf address

You should be able to manually configure your eth0 interface:

```

for example, let's say you have a 192.168.1.0/24 LAN with a router/gw at 192.168.1.1

DEVICE=eth0

IP=192.168.1.100   (this machine's IP address)

BROADCAST=255.255.255.255

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

ifconfig  $DEVICE $IP broadcast $BROADCAST netmask $NETMASK

route     add default gateway $GATEWAY 

```

Now you should be able to ping your router

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```

Since dhcp didn't find you an IP address, it probably also didn't get a proper /etc/resolv.conf

so add your router as a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf

```
 echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1">>/etc/resolv.conf 
```

Now you should be able to ping addresses on the internet

```
 ping www.gentoo.org 
```

Now you just have to fix your kernel's .config

Ubuntu's won't help finding what's missing from your Gentoo's .config

Check that you've not only enabled device->networking->Atheros support

but that you've also enabled networking support

```

[*] Networking support  --->

     Networking options  --->

          [*] TCP/IP networking 

          [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  ---> (needed for dhcp protocol and iptables firewall)

     [*]   Wireless  ---> 

```

If you start from scratch

```

cd </mnt/gentoo>/usr/src/linux

#save your broken configuration

mv .config config.broken

#make the kernel's default configuration

make defconfig 

# Now add your particular drivers

make menuconfig

```

this is the default network configuration:

```

egrep '^[^#]*NET' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NET_NS=y                                                       

CONFIG_NET=y                                                          

CONFIG_INET=y                                                         

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y                                                  

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y                                                     

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y                                                     

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y                                                    

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y                                    

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y                                       

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y                                         

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y                                                     

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y                                              

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y                                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y                                           

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y                                            

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE=m                                      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y                                        

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS=m                                      

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y                                                

CONFIG_NETFILTER_TPROXY=m                                             

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y                                            

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y                              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP=m                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL=m                                       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED=m                                      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE=m                                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST=m                                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y                                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP=m                              

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=m                                  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP=m                                      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP=m                                      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP=m                                       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER=m                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=m                                        

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=m                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=m                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=m                                       

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y                                      

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m                                 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER=m                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y                                    

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA=m                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST=m                                   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM=m                                     

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME=m

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

```

----------

## tpg

 *redwood wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  It looks like you compile the correct driver for your eth0 card
> 
>  It's working since it shows up in ifconfig
> ...

 

Hmm, I have manually tried to configure my ifconfig and $DEVICE = eth0 etc. but it gives me a message that says "No such device". Really weird. 

This is the command I used:

```
ifconfig $eth0 $192.168.1.103 broadcast $255.255.255.255 netmask $255.255.255.0
```

----------

## tpg

I have tried another approach with this, git-sources-2.6.31_rc8-r2. Tried it and it worked! Problem solved. Thanks a lot all for the help and time!

----------

## jquinte

I've been using the gentoo-sources-2.6.30-XXX and the problem seems to be solved when I upgraded to the tuxonice-2.6.31-XXX.

It seems that also for me updating the kernel version was the solution...     :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

